# Feeding a Dwarf Gourami



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

So after the recent loss of my beloved HMPK to a tumor, I have acquired a Dwarf Gourami named Shere Khan for my 10 gallon community tank. 

Unfortunately, I am not quite sure how MUCH to feed him. So far I have been giving him about 3-5 OO Betta Buffet pellets per day. He also spends the day nibbling at my floating plants. 

I am aware that gouramis are not carnivores but omnivores, so I would like to supplement his diet with something else, but I am not sure whether to use OO goldfish flakes, OO tropical fish flakes, NLS small pellets, or what, especially since he is nibbling at the plants. The algae and veggie rounds I own are sinking-type, which I think he won't go for, but the cory cats can (and do) eat.

Any advice about amount and types of food would be appreciated.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I would feed him the NLS pellets as his base diet and treat him with this,
http://www.hikariusa.com/diets/spirulina-brine-shrimp/

You could also feed him some parboiled romaine lettuce and zucchini to give him even more vegetable matter. An algae clip near the top of the aquarium will do the trick and keep the corys from eating it all.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

I've switched him over to the NLS Betta formula pellets (which I happened to have but my betta never liked), which appear to have the same ingredients as the NLS small fish formula. I'm hoping that's okay for him for now. 

What I am still wondering is how MUCH to feed him. I tie him about 5 pellets a day in the morning and he seems to be hungry all the time. Is that not enough for a 2 inch gourami? It's the same length as a betta, but a much broader fish.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Are you feeding him the NLS 1mm pellets? I think you need to just keep an eye on him over the next few weeks and see how he does on the amount you are feeding him. It's better that he is little hungry and eating then overfed. If he starts to look a little slim give him a few more daily.

I feed my Bolivian rams which are about the size of a Dwarf Gourami, 6 to 8 2mm pellets daily and they are thriving.


----------

